# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistjes na stoppen pil

## One

Hey iedereen,
ik ben sinds 2 en een halve week gestopt met de pil, maar sinds vandaag weer begonnen. In die weken heb ik weer wat puistjes gekregen. Hoelang duurt het ongeveer voordat mijn huid weer iets regelmatiger wordt?
X

----------


## beertjes

Hoi,

Geen idee maar wat heel goed helpt tegen puistjes is de acne roller van Purity Herbs.
Je kunt het bestellen op www.purityherbs.org
Bij mij werkt het althans heel snel!

----------


## D1ana

> Hoi,
> 
> Geen idee maar wat heel goed helpt tegen puistjes is de acne roller van Purity Herbs.
> Je kunt het bestellen op www.purityherbs.org
> Bij mij werkt het althans heel snel!


Als je je eigen site promoot moet je wel zorgen dat ie het doet  :Wink:  . Als je echt iets natuurlijks zoekt zou ik altijd voor Herbella kiezen. Anders gewoon wachten tot je huid weer wat egaler wordt. Als je dezelfde pil weer bent gaan slikken is je huid met enkele weken weer zo goed als glad.

----------

